# The MetroMan Battery Box



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Taking heed of the advice of the seasoned vets who've chimed in, I made a battery box! I was able to create it by using a piece of rubbermaid water-tight tupperware...the kind with the little rubber gasket that snaps on each side. Here are pics from my install...

Test fit battery inside the box









Drill hole for wires...









Run wires and add fasteners to attach to battery...









Add fasteners to the opposite end of the wires...









My intent was to have my power supply wires from the fish finder attach to these fittings with alligator clips.

My neat package, all boxed up, ready to install in the kayak...









When inserting the assembly in the kayak, the two terminals connected, almost setting everything on fire! Smoked up the room with the quickness! The short burned the insulation, and made a nice cumulus cloud inside of my battery box...

The result...


















Nicely widened hole thanks to the heat...









Attempt #2









This time I opted for the INSULATED alligator clips 









Nice insulated connections 









Success! 









The assembly fits suggly in my storage hatch, not requiring me to fasten it down at all!









And for final measures, I sealed my wire holes, maintaining the integrity of the box.









The battery never really needs to leave this box, but I do plan on at least removing the lid from the box when recharging. The actual connections at the battery slide on and off the terminals as they should. The wires are permanently sealed into the box. It should serve me well...[/QUOTE]


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You need to put an inline fuse on your hot, then no fires.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, I got an inline fuse holder from radio shack, but they didn't have the 5x20mm fuse that I needed...go figure!

Question: Since my battery is 12v @ 5aH, I need a 5A fuse, right? I assume so, but I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Mine uses an automotive fuse, so you can try auto zone or advance for your fuses. Actually amperage is determined by your electronics, most fishfinders use 3amp fuses but 5 wil be fine.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks. I went to Advance auto parts last night, but they only had the 1 1/4" fuses. I'll try to pick one up today!!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

The is almost the same exact set up I have in my yak minus the fire, smoke, and buring plastic smell ...Looks good


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I find that the Alligator clip will rust if the salt water gets them wet. Not the clip part, but the spring that keeps them closed. Either have a spare clip or two around, or keep a close eye on them.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yes do not let the positive and negative touch its very bad i used insulated female connectors coming from the battery and male ends on th ff side so if they come in contact no shorts happen. a 3 amp fuse will work fine as long as you dont touch the wires together:beer: keep spares accidents happen


----------

